
Fuck working hard - mmurph211
https://medium.com/life-learning/lfuck-working-hard-c41baa42b56d
======
carsongross
Fuck working hard for people who don't care about you.

Fuck working hard for another dollar to spend impressing people who don't care
about you.

But, when you find those things that are their own reward, then, work hard.

